# How to get horse clients



## mysouthernbelle (Nov 2, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to get more clients my horse trainer is very good and has 45+ years of experience with starting and training horses and people in all disciplines he is very good at what he does and needs the work badly especially with winter coming we have tired word of mouth but its not working out to great and business cards don't seem to work either any ideas will help thanks


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If he has had that much experience, then he should know how to generate clients.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

stevenson said:


> If he has had that much experience, then he should know how to generate clients.




I agree, if you are good and you and your current clients are winning, your phone will be ringing off the hook.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Word of mouth is gospel. Someone can advertise but without happy clients your rep is nothing.


----------



## mysouthernbelle (Nov 2, 2014)

stevenson said:


> If he has had that much experience, then he should know how to generate clients.


that wasn't my question that was just being rude but thanks


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

No I was not being rude. It is a fact. Then the other peoples replys were also rude.
If you do not want honest comments then do not post , you are being overly sensitive.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Some folks just aren't good with advertising. Word of mouth might be gospel, but advertising, actively putting your name out there, etc. opens up a whole new pool of clients who might not be in contact with people you've worked with / for / around. There's nothing wrong, imo, with an experienced horse-person looking to expand their client base, and coming across hard times / limited business isn't necessarily an indication of poor horsemanship. How about some constructive advice, hm? OP wants to know how she can help, it's sweet of her imo...

Does your trainer have a website? Know how to set up a website? In the age of technology a good, clean site with your information and some basic info is a great way to spread info about your services... Maybe you can help with something like that, and submit the info to any equine societies / groups / etc. in your area.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Hmmm, 45 years of training and still having trouble getting clients? This makes me a bit suspicious that this trainer may not have a very good reputation. Horse people talk, it's a fact of life and if everyone is passing the word that this trainer is bad, ineffective or abusive his training career may be over. In the horse world, word of mouth can make or break you.

That's what finally happened to the abusive trainer who recently left our barn. She has physically and mentally ruined every horse she ever touched to the point where no one within the state will look at or buy a horse that has been "trained" by her. She now has only one client left and has been banned from the state QH shows for various reasons such as showing as an amateur. 

When a person gets a bad reputation their career is basically over unless they leave the area. I know this isn't what you want to hear but sometimes we don't see what's right in front of us.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did he convey this shortage of work to you? When I taught I didn't want full time. I loved doing it but didn't want it to become a chore.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Ads in local equine publications....A flier posted on feed and tack stores bulletin boards...as suggested, a web site...be wiling to travel to the client if necessary.
A trainer needs a facility that is clean and safe.
As others have said, success brings in more clients.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

If you are wanting to help him out, why not start a thread simply talking about him (using his actual name) and your experiences with him and why you think others would do well to bring him their horse?


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

IMHO a professional website is absolutely crucial, nowadays. How a website is developed, laid out and managed means a LOT to me. I understand that not everyone has the tech skills to develop a good website, but if one is truly interested in drawing more attention or being more easily contacted/found, there are professionals who can do a website.

Whether a person is selling a horse or advertising their services the product should be appropriately displayed. That said, even an immaculate website means nothing if the skills are just not there.


----------

